# Thin-Waisted Slimline Pens-Yea or Nay??



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2005)

Thin-Waisted Slimline Pens-Yea or Nay??

This is my first attempt at a poll.....so who knows how it will turn out???  It is going to be another one of those frustrating polls where there are only two answers available(decided to add a third and fourth) for a question that probably has many possible answers.  For the time being, I want to keep this fairly simple.  If there seems to be some significant interest, we can post a more detailed poll later.  Thanks for your participation.  As always, additional comments are welcome!!

Crap!!!  I forgot you cannot choose multiple answers in a single poll so I will have to do 2 polls for a start.  This one will be for slimline pens.  Please see my other poll for "full sized" pens.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Aug 21, 2005)

There's really no choice there for me.  I do make mostly slimlines that narrow down in the middle---but, I offset that with my diamond shape, round, or oval wood centerbands.  However, I do like a lot of the slim waisted slimlines---anyone have any idea about sales??


----------

